# I need a good pesto recipe!



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

We have a bunch of basil out in the garden and I want to make pesto and freeze it. Anyone have a good pesto recipe for me? (non-dairy please!) Also, what's the best way to freeze it - what should I put it in? Thanks!

-Kelly


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

there is a recipe for pesto at www.americastestkitchen.com - it is a show on pbs that I loooooooove. Anyway, I think it has parmesan that you can probably leave out, but I'd try it - stuff I have made after seeing it on the show has been great!


----------



## Maracita (Nov 28, 2001)

I make Pesto all the time, put it on vegetables, tofu, noodles...
I just blend up some olive oil (ca. 1/2 cup with 2 or more cloves of garlic and some nuts (walnuts are great, if you can afford them, pine nuts), then add a large bunch of Basil and some salt.
You can make tons of it, just add more olive oil etc. if needed until you get a good creamy sauce. I never measure, just mix above ingredients as I like it and it always comes out great. If you want to make it a little lighter you could add some plain soymilk instead of all the oil. You can leave the nuts out too, still comes out good.
Happy Eating!!!


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Sometimes I find a pure basil flavor is overpowering & use spinach as well...


----------



## Maracita (Nov 28, 2001)

Sometimes, especially in the winter when basil is hard to find, I use cilantro instead. Or mix the two...


----------



## amy mama (Apr 17, 2002)

I always like to add some fresh squeezed lemon juice to my pesto. It keeps the herbs green longer, and adds a nice bright flavor to it. Also I have used arugula as well.


----------



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hydrangea (Jun 5, 2002)

I can't dig up my recipes right now, but most vegan recipes I've seen substitute a little light miso for the parmesan cheese. It gives a reasonable semblance.


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

I just wrote this all out in an email to my mom, so I thought I'd cut and paste it here.

the basic pesto recipe from The Moosewood Cookbook
3 cups packed fresh basil leaves
3 to 4 large cloves of garlic
1/3 cup walnuts or pine nuts
1/3 cup olive oil
1/3 cup parmesan
Blend it all up in the food processor and toss desired amount with hot pasta. As a variation, you could use part spinach and part basil. I like to add fresh parsley when I've got it. I've also varied the nuts. Sometimes I use 1/3 to 1/2 cup of tahini instead of the nuts.

For parsley pesto, do the same thing. Substitute parsley for the basil and almonds for the nuts. Add one can of anchovies and some crushed red pepper to taste.

For cilantro pesto, do the same thing. Substitute cilantro for the basil. Substitute almonds or tahini for the nuts. Add the juice of one lime and some crushed red pepper to taste. Use less olive oil, maybe 1/4 cup.

Now that I've made a lot of pesto, I make it a little different every time- mainly varying the type of nut or nut butter, depending on what is in the house at the time. I also add 2 tbsp of flax seed (not ground) to every pesto mix now, as nutritional fortification. When I eat it, I like to add a little vinegar to my own portion.

I like the cilantro and parsley pestos the best and it's easier to find those herbs (fresh and in large quantities) in the store when the basil is out of season.


----------

